
Multics Intro Course (1978) - rbanffy
https://archive.org/details/bitsavers_honeywellmroCourseOct78_20488346
======
ryacko
From this page:
[https://archive.org/details/bitsavers_honeywellmroCourseOct7...](https://archive.org/details/bitsavers_honeywellmroCourseOct78_20488346/page/n401)

“Linus...is a powerful and easy-to-use facility for accessing databases from a
remote terminal.”

------
Mxtetris
More Multics resources here:
[https://www.multicians.org/biblio.html](https://www.multicians.org/biblio.html)

~~~
pjmlp
Specially worthwhile to read is how Multics security model compares to UNIX.

[https://multicians.org/b2.html](https://multicians.org/b2.html)

And how much safer PL/I was, even when compared against C17.

------
jonas21
From page 17:

> ON MOST LARGE SCALE HONEYWELL EQUIPMENT, A BYTE EQUALS 9 BITS

Wait, 9 bits?

~~~
todd8
Yes and it wasn’t alone, I’ve programmed on several machines that didn’t have
8-bit organization. The DEC PDP-9 and some others had 18 bit words and the big
CDC 6600 series had 60 bit words with 10 chars per word, not exactly Unicode.

